# So Excited



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

Just wanted to express my excitement. My 4-H leader, Donna, said that if my dad approves she has two Lionheads for me that will come with their cages. ray:dad says yes. I think I may have some trouble naming them though because I have about 14 goats, 4 horses, 4 dogs, 3 cows, and two cats that already have names. Here are the names that are ruled out.



[align=center]*Goats*[/align]
[align=center]Bam Bam- my boer buck[/align]
[align=center]Doll[/align]
[align=center]Candy[/align]
[align=center]Coco[/align]
[align=center]Tinkerbell[/align]
[align=center]Peter Pan[/align]
[align=center]Mozzie[/align]
[align=center]Jasmine[/align]
[align=center]Kenya[/align]
[align=center]Lucy[/align]
[align=center]Bella[/align]
[align=center]Pepper [/align]
[align=center]Bubba[/align]
[align=center]Bambi[/align]
[align=center]*Horses*[/align]
[align=center]Prancer[/align]
[align=center]Joker[/align]
[align=center]Sunny[/align]
[align=center]Daisy[/align]
[align=center]*Dogs*[/align]
[align=center]D-O-G[/align]
[align=center]Sara[/align]
[align=center]Caffrey[/align]
[align=center]Bobbypin[/align]
[align=center]*Cats*[/align]
[align=center]Shadow[/align]
[align=center]Sweetpea[/align]
[align=center]*Calf*[/align]
[align=center]Dutchess - She only has a name because she is a bottle calf.[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]I am so hoping dad says yes so I get to get my lionheads. They will be another of my 4-H/FFA Projects. :biggrin:Can't wait. If dad says yes I will post pictures and you guys can help me name them. :biggrin:[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Thanks for reading this.[/align]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 20, 2011)

:agree


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome!!  Can't wait to hear what names you decide on... You still have a lot of unused ones out there haha!


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes I do. I didn't name a few but most are mine. I'm hoping to get my goat Candy registered. (FINALLY!!) if I do her registered name will be Parkinson Farms Cotton Candy or Parkinson Farms Candy Corn. LOL. Just waiting on dad to okay the rabbits.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 20, 2011)

DAD AGREED TO LET ME HAVE LIONHEADS!!!!!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats! When do you get the lil guys?


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know yet. I have to talk to my 4-H leader, Donna. She is the one I'm getting them from. Her and her friend anyway. I'm sooo Excited!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 20, 2011)

Dads never stand a chance when it comes to daughters and the animals....I know this from experience


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah Katie.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 21, 2011)

I"m so excited Donna, My 4-H nd me a lionhead buck for 35 with his cage. He is a really nice buck too. And I'm getting a girl from her.  I think I'll either get the red and white one she has now or one of the ones her girl is gonna have soon. Of course I won't get to get them til they are weaned but it's still very exciting. I've got my other cage ready too.


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 21, 2011)

Yay!! ... Now we need pictures!


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll try but give me some time. I have a flag competition on saturday that I'm getting ready for. I can't wait to bring them home. Might get the buck first though as I don't know which girl i'm getting yet.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 22, 2011)

So the buck I'm getting is seal point, with a light grey body and darker points on his ears and feet.  I had to ask donna I'm terrible on color.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 23, 2011)

Well Daddy brought me home two does today. One is a grey and white one that has had a few liters. He just had to buy her because she is bred to a white buck. (sigh). She is gorgeous though. And I picked out a beautiful Black and white 3 month old. Both are lionheads. Both super friendly. Thought the bred one isn't acting herself because she is bred so she doesn't want to be handled. They rode all the way home together with no problems. We were gonna get the three month olds mom but dad decided no cause she litterally plucks herself balled and dad didn't want that. Now to think of names.:weee::nod


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 27, 2011)

So I've decided to name my girls Abby and Ziva.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm so happy today i got my Lionhead buck. he is absolutely Handsome! I've decided to name him Reid. My mom got a buck too but not an angora like she was hoping for. She brought home a Mini Rex buck. He is cute to. I don't know what she's gonna do with him but she named him DiNozzo.  I"m so excited and happy!



Ziva







Abby








Reid (This is a picture the people took when they first got him. it's not a very good picture but it's all i have. His mane has grown a lot since the picture was taken. He will be 3 on Easter 2012)


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry for the huge pictures I tried to shrink them.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry for the huge pictures I tried to shrink them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 8, 2011)

Very cute--looks like we aren't the only ones that take names from TV or watch NCIS.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah. I love them. Reid is adorable. DiNozzo is a bit shier than Reid but I'm sure he will calm down once he gets used to the place. They were both shown and bred. They were handle alot. I'm excited can't you tell. LOL


----------



## MagPie (Oct 9, 2011)

Ooooh reid is adorable. I want him haha.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks. He is a sweetheart. I LOVE him!!


----------

